# Coyotes killed a deer in our backyard



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

This what I came home to Monday the 19th.
Yes it died at the back door of garage with it's head on the first step of the deck.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Was it possibly a dog? I'd think coyotes would have feasted at least a little. What area was this?

We had one kill a doe in our back yard 3 years ago when we lived in Fenton. My neighbor anchored the yote with his 222 Rem. That definitely had me keeping an extra keen eye on the kids when they played in the yard. Our new house had a bunch of yotes around last year but I've seen very little sign of yhrm since spring.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow !! U have some brave yotes


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I live in far western Wayne county. Damn yotes are everywhere, a buddy seen one in his neighborhood in Garden City running down the street with a little dog in it's mouth. He tried to hit with the truck.

They are even in Detroit now. click link.
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/24911141/coyotes-spotted-in-west-side-detroit-neighborhood


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Coyotes go for the rump. I don't know where this video was from.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Were there any witness'? I notice the broken rear leg. Hit by a car first?
I will assume yote tracks everywhere too??

WOW!!


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

U D said:


> Were there any witness'? I notice the broken rear leg. Hit by a car first?
> I will assume yote tracks everywhere too??
> 
> WOW!!


Looks like 3 to 4 yotes with tracks all over, puncture wound on broken rear back leg when one got a hold of it.

I could see the spot the attacked and one other small deer ran the way it came. Guess the slow ones never get away.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Fresh backstraps none the less


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

A clip on the news tonight said a sheriffs dept horse was killed by coyotes in Oakland County over the weekend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.wxyz.com/news/horse-with...unted-division-attacked-and-killed-by-coyotes


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Only a taste of what you Yoopers must be experiencing


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Shall we send them some wolves?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

dasuper said:


> Shall we send them some wolves?


 Well, wolves are known to have some effect lowering the coyote population.

When it comes to life and death, the deer will have less fear of any human activity, as the coyotes chomp it's butt.

I saw a 'toboggan' type trial through the snow a few years back. The coyotes were eating the rear end as the deer pulled itself through the snow. The trail went on for about 50 yards. At the end was more hair, blood, and just a tail left. Yes, lots of coyote tracks.

Another instance a deer was standing in a small stream with blood running down his rear legs. I think we scared the coyotes off as we came up.

I'll take a shot at a coyote whenever it's presented.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Overdew said:


> I live in far western Wayne county. Damn yotes are everywhere, a buddy seen one in his neighborhood in Garden City running down the street with a little dog in it's mouth. He tried to hit with the truck.
> 
> They are even in Detroit now. click link.
> http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/24911141/coyotes-spotted-in-west-side-detroit-neighborhood


If you ask the MIDNR where the most recorded wolf reports come from by county in the state of Michigan, you may be surprised by the answer received.

Wayne County. Yes, according to the people calling the DNR, wolves are everywhere in Wayne County. 

Cidiots.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Overdew
> 
> ...


i have seen that....it isn't just Wayne county either. if my memory serves me correct the ann arbor area was a close second. a few months back I stumbled across the site where you can report wolf siteings and I was checking it out. atleast half or more were in the lower peninsula. my sons and I also came across a blog that night where people were telling their story. I was tempted to post about seeing a wolf fighting a cougar while I was tracking a sasquatch in lapeer state game area.....but i held back. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

